# 2002 Nissan Altima maintenance/radiator flush



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a Nissan 2002 Altima (auto) which I bought a couple years ago and I already have 40k miles on it. I have 2 questions:
1) Should I get 30k maintenance service from a dealer ($300) or just get the radiator and transmission fluid change??
2) where is the radiator flush cap located? do I have to get under the car to see one, coz I can't find it on side? I am planning to do it myself rather then paying $50 bucks. 
I am sure you can tell I am pretty illiterate when it comes to cars. 

let me know..
Neil


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Check the bottom of the radiator, there is a drain plug.


----------

